# Wahoo - On our hit list this spring/summer



## rustybucket

We were 0-fer on Wahoo last year. Not really surprised b/c we didn't target them specifically.

To be perfectly honest I'm not very educated on the Gulf Wahoo. Have caught several on the east coast as well as down in Costa Rica. So any guidance would be greatly appreciated. Hope to get the Wahoo funk off the boat this year.

I'm not looking for exact honey holes, I can normally find my own spots when I have an idea of what they tend to hang around in an area. For instance the Pinnacles off Cape Canaveral.

I have quite a diverse tacklebox, bonitas, skirted lures and a few high speed lures.

We've tried high speed trolling and can't seem to keep the kings off the lures.

We already have trips planned for mid-april, and late june. Any guidance, hints or shoves in the right direction are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chris V

They are THICK right now to the SW. I'm dying to get back out and smash em. I'll get back on here in a bit and write my general Hoo plans. Maybe others will do the same.


----------



## Chapman5011

Been in my hit list for 5 years. 
Still empty on wahoo pictures on my boat


----------



## skiff man99

Purp/black and blue/white islanders with hoos rigged with wire ,purple yozuri Bonita's( well any dark colors will suffice if you loose all the purples on the water


----------



## Chris V

Don't overlook bright colors too. I've caught plenty of hoos on bright colors as darks. You'll always catch the most fish on what you pull the most.


----------



## Bluewater Report

Sounds like you have the right boat and the right gear. Not sure where you are leaving from, but if OB/Pensacola/Destin, head south and start trolling (a wahoo will eat anything) in as little as 150' (I've caught them in less). Run over as much bottom structure as possible (rocks, ledges, artificial reefs) and keep your eye peeled for surface activity. 

Or, just head straight for the ledges NW of the nipple... 

I say this, but I should also say that I've caught more wahoo on weedlines than anywhere. Also, they seem to have been a little scarce during the summer the past few years...


----------



## Chris V

The main thing with Wahoo, as with most fish, is keep it simple. The simplest of spreads will catch them as long as you're in the right area. Sharp bottom contours and large areas of natural bottom account for a lot of Wahoo. Debris and weedlines will of course be magnets for Hoos and other pelagics, but finding and catching them when the obvious markers aren't there is the key to consistent success.

I do the majority of my Wahoo fishing in depths of 250-600ft. I watch the sounder like a hawk for bait schools or suspended fish and always look for schools of bonito or small tunas, a Wahoo's favorite food. I pull basic spreads with ballyhoo/lure combos, straight plastics and at least a single plug if not two. In the winter, I usually resort to pulling full spreads of plugs around deep structures and rigs. If you've never pulled a spread of plugs before, it's not like pulling surface baits. They need to be staggered "In-Line", not the classic "W" type pattern you would use with surface lures. Make sure they're at least 30ft apart or you will have some of the most blood-boiling tangles imaginable. It takes practice but its worth it.

I do some high speed fishing for them but still find 6-8 knot trolling speeds favorable and just as productive. 

If you find a rip, debris or any structure/area holding a good concentration of Hoos, try casting large spoons, sinking plugs and live baiting. This is the "fun way" to Wahoo fish IMO. You can use lighter gear and sometimes sight cast to them. Big hardtails are usually best in the live bait department.


----------



## LITECATCH

That's my main target!


----------



## Downtime2

Love me some wally....


----------



## Chris V

I love Wally too Wade! Unfortunately, there are other groups who love em too :/


----------



## Ocean Master

There are some big Hoo in deeper waters but when I'm getting a little tired of trolling deep with nothing happening I'll head towards the edge, pick up a Hoo and head back out.

They're out there now as Chris has stated but it's a ride from Pensacola Pass.


----------



## RedLeg

My goal is to head out one day specifically for wahoo...the problem I tend to have is that that requires trolling, which for some people can be extremely boring when they're used to pulling up to numbers, dropping a squirrel fish, and breaking their back on a nice AJ. I gotta pick a focused crew lol


----------



## Chris V

RedLeg said:


> My goal is to head out one day specifically for wahoo...the problem I tend to have is that that requires trolling, which for some people can be extremely boring when they're used to pulling up to numbers, dropping a squirrel fish, and breaking their back on a nice AJ. I gotta pick a focused crew lol


Your crew means everything in successful Bluewater fishing. Find a couple like-minded friends or ask in the "need a crew, need a ride" section and make your own Bluewater therapy group.


----------



## lobsterman

Hot pink works well too.


----------



## tbaxl

Chris thanks for the trolling inline spread advice. While I have picked a few as happenstance, I, like many here have never targeted them specifically, but have been planning to mid February weather and seas permitting. I will definitely try the inline spread.


----------



## Chris V

tbaxl said:


> Chris thanks for the trolling inline spread advice. While I have picked a few as happenstance, I, like many here have never targeted them specifically, but have been planning to mid February weather and seas permitting. I will definitely try the inline spread.


Just make sure you understand that I use that spread when pulling a solid plug spread. With surface lures I still spread and stagger as usual. 

Also make sure that you test your plugs before deploying the full spread. An off-tuned plug will wash out and cause havoc back there. Certain plugs will run better straight out of the box better than others. In many cases its better to buy the slightly more expensive plug because it runs truer, faster and has adequate hooks and split rings. I've used tons of different ones and it seems we get samples of some new, latest-and-greatest plug every year but my favorite is still the Rapala X Rap 30 in "Hot Head". Smashes Hoos


----------



## Chris V

Well here's some straight-up, god-awful paintbrush skills at work but....

Basically the "In-line" refers more to the fact that its not using any parallels like you kinda use in a surface spread. The plugs will travel back and forth under each other's lines and that's why I call it an "In-line" spread. It's all about angles and keeping the plugs spaced from each other. The rods alternate and you'll see that the next furthest line is on the opposite side of the boat from the previous. The further back the plug is, the greater the distance it needs to be from the one before it.

For a four line spread I typically use three bent butts and one straight but they can all be straight, bent, etc. I just find this keeps angles low and lines away from each other. My longest line is always on a straight butt. Use slower turns when pulling plug spreads for best results.

Go ahead, tell me how shitty my drawing is. I already know


----------



## Downtime2

Uh Huh!!


----------



## tbaxl

A picture is worth a thousand words, thanks for taking the time to illustrate your point. When we head out I most certainly give it a try with four lines since in the past when I was pulling for hoos as something to do between spots I have only pulled two lines. Looking forward to untangling the mess I will probably create.


----------



## Chris V

Yeah it helps with the plugs. I would suggest going with the standard "W" style spread for surface baits though. Then you can pull 5 without any issues.


----------



## tbaxl

I have always pulled plugs for hoos so this is just adding a couple more inline. When I say targeting I am referencing the fact that every one I have caught has been 70 to 150 feet in between private and public structure, never gone to the edge and turned right so to speak. I will probably stop by the shop before I head out to get real time reports.


----------



## DonaKen

Another method we have great luck w this time of year are planers, a lot of times high pressure moves in after a front that tend to keep the fish deeper, I'll pull one from each corner, one 20' the other 40', typically with small skirt to help keep from washing out, then a flat on each corner with a chewy 
(sm chugger), I also use naked any position....x2 on bright colors, have killed a boat load on Yozuri magnums orange/blk, pur/blk, hot pink and Bonita...
Sorry can't figure out how to load more than one pic at a time


----------



## DonaKen

...


----------



## DonaKen

Still catchin'


----------



## cody&ryand

How do you rig your planers?


----------



## DonaKen

cody&ryand said:


> How do you rig your planers?


Not a lot to it...in this pic, the coil of 400# is the tow line, the loop is secured to a transom cleat, the sm hole in aft portion of the planer is for a short tag line W a release clip, I keep mine 10/12", you can also use a snap swivel and rubber bands....just drop your bait back 20/50' connect it to the release clip and lower the planer over the side, when the clip releases it trips the angle of the planer and it comes to the surface, it's very effective and makes clearing lines a breeze.


----------



## cody&ryand

I understand exactly what you are saying we used to rig up kinda the same thing for mackerel but no release and would hand line them in. Just curious have you lost any planers to those toothy wahoo?


----------



## DonaKen

Knock on wood have not lost any to fish, have brought them up a few times with the clip open, it would take a chomp to open them


----------



## dorado74

Small chuggers I make work for me.


----------



## RedLeg

I like the idea of using a release for the planer...I'd be willing to bet that in the unlikely event that I actually caught a fish, I'd lose it to improperly hand lining the sucker to the gaff lol:no:


----------



## rustybucket

Chris V said:


> Your crew means everything in successful Bluewater fishing. Find a couple like-minded friends or ask in the "need a crew, need a ride" section and make your own Bluewater therapy group.


In that department I'm truly blessed. My brother and other guys who normally fish with us would rather watch a spread all day long without any action than catch 1000 snapper/grouper/AJ's. That being said, we still tangle with the reef fish a few times a year.


----------



## rustybucket

DonaKen said:


> Not a lot to it...in this pic, the coil of 400# is the tow line, the loop is secured to a transom cleat, the sm hole in aft portion of the planer is for a short tag line W a release clip, I keep mine 10/12", you can also use a snap swivel and rubber bands....just drop your bait back 20/50' connect it to the release clip and lower the planer over the side, when the clip releases it trips the angle of the planer and it comes to the surface, it's very effective and makes clearing lines a breeze.


We almost always use planers when targeting kings with live bait, but never used one for bluewater trolling... I'll have to give that a try.

We use a similar setup to you, but instead of attaching the line to the planer, we use clear shower curtain clips and rubber bands. Once the planer is deployed just let line out, rubber band it to the clip, clip the line to the planer line and let some line out. The plastic clip rides the planer line down. You can feel it bump when it reaches the planer, then reel up a few turns to keep the line off the planer. We use this setup quite often when slow trolling live baits like hardtails or mullet.


----------



## RedLeg

If I were to keep the planer in-line (directly attached to the main line requiring us to hand line the fish to gaff), how much leader material should I use behind the planer? I'd imagine that anywhere from 10-20 feet would be adequate, but never done it so whats ya'lls take?


----------



## DonaKen

I dunno...have never done it that way, if you use a short tag on the planer it will trip and come to the boat w/o slowing down....typically I'll leave the planer at depth connect a back to back snap swivel with another bait and send it over the side, you can stack a pile of clips on the planer w/o ever pulling it up...note: you will need to slow down or come to a halt to get the planer back to the boat...


----------



## RedLeg

So the line will run down the main attachement line from the cleat to the "front" of the planer? I feel like I'm missing something. Isn't the trailing end of the planer where the release clip should be?


----------



## rustybucket

RedLeg said:


> So the line will run down the main attachement line from the cleat to the "front" of the planer? I feel like I'm missing something. Isn't the trailing end of the planer where the release clip should be?


It will actually be on top of the planer, until it trips, then the line shifts to the front of the planer. The line goes from the cleat to the ring on the planer. Then you let your bait out the back of the boat, clip a rubber band to your line, and then the main line of the planer and let some line out of your reel.

The clip will ride the planer line down until it reaches the planer. Reel the clip up a few turns to keep your line out of the planer. Fish hits, rubber band breaks, planer stays down and clip stays on planer. If the fish is missed or is small, you can just re-clip and re-deploy bait without having to touch the planer. If the fish is big, we normally pull the planer up.


----------



## RedLeg

Ten4...makes sense now! So the trailing edge of the planer has nothing attached. I will be trying this tactic out the next time I troll. Gotta planer I've never even used.

PS- last question...How much line/how far back is the planer from the transom?


----------



## FishFighter92

Last year my boat landed around 6-7 Wahoo and the majority of them were caught when we found a chunk of something floating. Most people's reaction is to go right up to the debri and start throwing stuff out, but we would put two baits (ballyhoo with skirt) on the out riggers and troll past the debri a couple times. Once we exhausted that, we would pull up to the debri and throw live baits as well as jig. Wahoo can hold 50-60 feet under a log and you can target them with a jig. I will say the bigger fish have come from trolling around structures and ledges around the nipple, edge, and other places... But we've caught more quantity around floating debri.


----------



## axman

Anybody do the high speed method read where some were going over 20knts.


----------



## Nitzey

No body discussed time of day yet. I knew a fellow who fished for nothing but wahoo, and he said he does not even bother to fish from two hours before noon to two hours after noon.


----------



## cody&ryand

Nitzey said:


> No body discussed time of day yet. I knew a fellow who fished for nothing but wahoo, and he said he does not even bother to fish from two hours before noon to two hours after noon.


My personal best day of four wahoo all were caught in the middle of the day but I am far from a pro on wahoo fishing but I was fishing on a pretty experienced boat/crew


----------



## Chris V

I don't think there's an hour of the day I haven't caught a wahoo during and I've even caught a couple at night. 

A friend and I used to some of our catches as our "lunch time fish" because no matter how slow the bite, we always seemed to get a wahoo bite between noon and 1PM.


----------



## Tim_G

It's scientifically proven that when you pick up a sandwich, you'll get bit.


----------



## Nitzey

Well, I am glad to hear that. I am too lazy to get out there at dawn.


----------



## Reelbait

*Lots of good advice*

If one of the suggestions above don't work after a few hours try another.
Wahoo fishing= lots of trolling, bit of reeling, lots more trolling, bit more of reeling.


----------



## how2fish

DonaKen said:


> Still catchin'


We got this one on that color , we run them right behind the boat.


----------



## Fowl Mood

What time of the year?


----------



## lowprofile

Some people believe the only way to catch them is to go fast. Sometimes they don't like fast or you'll pass them up too quick. I've come in behind boats trolling at wahoo speed and drop back some Bonita style lures at 8-9knots and pick them up while the faster boats trolling bonitas and skirts don't get hit. 

It's true they like fast, and if your cruising out to a spot you might as well have some wahoo lures out but if your in the zone and not picking up fish, slow down.


----------



## Chris V

^^ I rarely pull above 9 knots for Wahoo and catch most of mine at 6-8 or just live baiting them.

What's really fun is when you find concentrations of fish and can cast light gear with spoons and different plugs. No funnnner way to catch Hoo!


----------



## Fowl Mood

What time of year can you catch Wahoo around the nipple and along the drop off?


----------



## Tim_G

Fowl Mood said:


> What time of year can you catch Wahoo around the nipple and along the drop off?


 It usually gets good by May.


----------



## hjorgan

Are ya'll running your skirts "nekkid" or do you use some meat? Like a bonito belly strip, ballyhoo, or mullet?


----------



## Chris V

From now until November Phillip, with May through October being prime.


----------

